# Paphiopedilum exul | Season 2012-2013



## poozcard (Mar 24, 2013)

Taken in November 2012 throughout March 2013


----------



## poozcard (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## poozcard (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## poozcard (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## poozcard (Mar 24, 2013)

one of the longest spike exul


----------



## poozcard (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## eggshells (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi poozcard, is this a miniature for its size?






Nice pictures btw. if I get to choose, I will choose the above exul and this one.


----------



## poozcard (Mar 24, 2013)

one above has very compact foliage with DS 3.5 cm which is considered medium size for exuls.

one below is 'vini' form

nice selection


----------



## Justin (Mar 24, 2013)

love seeing your posts every year! awesome specimen plants!


----------



## papheteer (Mar 24, 2013)

Wow!! Those look awesome! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## fibre (Mar 24, 2013)

Thank you for this fantastic show!


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 24, 2013)

You always show such excite exuls each spring! And to think a vendor back in the late 80's referred to exul as the "poor pauper" of the Paph world.


----------



## Ruth (Mar 24, 2013)

I love them all!! It says in http://www.slipperorchids.info/ that the mean temp is 26-28° C. How warm do you grow them?


----------



## poozcard (Mar 24, 2013)

Ruth said:


> I love them all!! It says in http://www.slipperorchids.info/ that the mean temp is 26-28° C. How warm do you grow them?



It's 40+ degree now, very hot summer 

Some of my mature plant can grow well under full sun condition.
But you have to keep its roots moisted all the time


----------



## poozcard (Mar 24, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> You always show such excite exuls each spring! And to think a vendor back in the late 80's referred to exul as the "poor pauper" of the Paph world.




It is true that there so many poor form exul.
Ones posted here, are extraordinary really.

Exul has wide range of varience.
Even in the show, i measured DS of each plant.
Threre are vary from 2.8 cm up to 4.5 cm

Color and texture are also characteristics that make each exul differs from other exuls. I see it is like how we can remember human face.


----------



## Ruth (Mar 24, 2013)

> It's 40+ degree now, very hot summer
> 
> Some of my mature plant can grow well under full sun condition.
> But you have to keep its roots moisted all the time


 
Thanks, I have been keeping my greenhouse around 15c or 16c nights. It's a wonder my little exul is still alive, and no wonder it didn't do anything for me. It will be brought into the house!


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 24, 2013)

They are quite exceptional.
If they were athletes they'd be 'swabbed'.


----------



## poozcard (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## poozcard (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## poozcard (Mar 24, 2013)

Phuket AM/AOS


----------



## poozcard (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## poozcard (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 24, 2013)

What a wonderful bunch! I was amazed at the first one -- a really different exul.


----------



## Rick (Mar 25, 2013)

Incredible breeding on these exul:clap::clap:

Some of these plants are monstrous!!


----------



## Leo_5313 (Mar 25, 2013)

Great thread!


----------



## abax (Mar 25, 2013)

Gorgeous plants and blooms...I like ALL of them. They appear to be hugging you for taking such good care of them. Is exul always so affectionate?


----------



## chrismende (Mar 25, 2013)

Such a wonderful series of pictures!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trithor (Mar 25, 2013)

Thank you for sharing pictures of all these wonderful plants with us. The range and variety is truely awesome. Do you sell flasks of exul seedlings? I am suddenly starting to feel the need for a trip to Thailand!:drool:


----------



## poozcard (Mar 25, 2013)

Trithor said:


> Thank you for sharing pictures of all these wonderful plants with us. The range and variety is truely awesome. Do you sell flasks of exul seedlings? I am suddenly starting to feel the need for a trip to Thailand!:drool:



We keep trying making flasks of those selected parent.
The problem is the good looking ones seems much difficult to give pod.
Those few pods seems much difficult to germinate.
Those few germinated seems much difficult to grow.

It is a challenge to make flask of exul. so the limited numbers are sold out among Thai enthusiasts.

Hope we can improve efficiency soon.


----------



## poozcard (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## poozcard (Mar 25, 2013)

Forma Varigated and nice flower


----------



## poozcard (Mar 25, 2013)

Paphiopedilum exul 'Tonya'

The same plant as in the first pic.
Following photos are taken in the past few years


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 25, 2013)

Very consistent 'Tonya' over the years! I did see in one of your pictures in the upper left corner seed pods maturing!


----------



## Trithor (Mar 25, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> Very consistent 'Tonya' over the years! I did see in one of your pictures in the upper left corner seed pods maturing!



Yip I spied 'em too. Perhaps that means atrip to Thailand is still on the cards?


----------



## Spaph (Mar 25, 2013)

What an awesome show case of exul!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 25, 2013)

poozcard said:


>



Hi, can you send me this one and the one with the variegated foliage? Thanks!


----------



## poozcard (Mar 25, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Hi, can you send me this one and the one with the variegated foliage? Thanks!



I would also be very happy if i could produce it by order 
Hehe


----------



## emydura (Mar 25, 2013)

Some amazing clones. A good exul is hard to beat. I love the large equally proportioned white based sepals. 




Ruth said:


> Thanks, I have been keeping my greenhouse around 15c or 16c nights. It's a wonder my little exul is still alive, and no wonder it didn't do anything for me. It will be brought into the house!



I grow them at the same minimum temps as you and are having the same problems. I flowered it once a couple of years ago but not since. It survives and looks OK but it is obviously not thriving.


----------



## Rick (Mar 25, 2013)

That's not out of range for the night lows in winter I've been exposing mine to for the past 12 years. But in summer you can't cook or burn these guys. Full on bright and temps even through the low 30C range are excellent for this species.


----------



## poozcard (Mar 25, 2013)

Rick said:


> That's not out of range for the night lows in winter I've been exposing mine to for the past 12 years. But in summer you can't cook or burn these guys. Full on bright and temps even through the low 30C range are excellent for this species.



I agree that I think the bright light level is what induce blooming
Let's try join me growing exul.
I am so jealous when seeing your Complex hybrid that cannot resist my climate.

My intention is to cross those complex with exuls or leucos so they can survive Bangkok hot seasons
:rollhappy:


----------



## poozcard (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## poozcard (Mar 26, 2013)

fma copper color


----------



## Trithor (Mar 26, 2013)

The range of variation in these flowers is astounding. With such variety, how can you choose a favourite? I have been through this thread numerous times, and each time I seem to come up with a new 'best'.


----------



## Rick (Mar 26, 2013)

Poozcard

Can you give us some idea of the range of leaf lengths in these big plants?


----------



## poozcard (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi Rick




[/QUOTE]

For this particular plant, flower DS 4.5 cm. leaf lenth 40 cm


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks a lot for sharing all of those beauties !!!!! Jean


----------



## Rick (Mar 27, 2013)

poozcard said:


> Hi Rick
> For this particular plant, flower DS 4.5 cm. leaf lenth 40 cm



Is this one of yours?

This plant is beautiful. 

My plant has been growing very well with the feeding changes, so I wanted to compare some plant sizes with those of the exul Masters:wink:


----------



## poozcard (Mar 27, 2013)

Rick said:


> Is this one of yours?
> 
> This plant is beautiful.
> 
> My plant has been growing very well with the feeding changes, so I wanted to compare some plant sizes with those of the exul Masters:wink:





As you may seen from my previous post
The is much variant, from 10 cm long leaf up to 60 cm.
Phuket AM/AOS is one of the most largest foliage (unfortunately not the flower)


----------



## poozcard (Mar 27, 2013)

Rick said:


> Is this one of yours?
> 
> This plant is beautiful.
> 
> My plant has been growing very well with the feeding changes, so I wanted to compare some plant sizes with those of the exul Masters:wink:



This plant is 'Chia-ra-nai' AM/RHT
One of the largest flower, rounded, thick which its beautiful flower can last more than 2 months in very hot climate

Too bad, this exhibit is not mind but belong to my senior friend who chairs Krabi Orchid club
The plant was named after his family name.


----------



## Rick (Mar 27, 2013)

poozcard said:


> This plant is 'Chia-ra-nai' AM/RHT



What does this translate to Poozcard?

BTW the longest leaves on my plant are about 30 cm. So about in the middle of all the variation.


----------



## poozcard (Mar 27, 2013)

Means 'to cut' or 'polish' (use with diamond or gemstone)


----------



## Stone (Mar 27, 2013)

Poozcard, Thankyou for the wonderful pictures! Many beautiful plants. I notice that the pots have a lot of stones, Do you grow in 100% stones or is there some organic material in the mix? Thanks.
Mike


----------



## poozcard (Mar 29, 2013)

I normally use pumice stone + pine bark while some of those Southern growers do use soil + styrofoam and it goes very well

I am not dare to use soil but thinking to add some of soil when repot this year.


----------



## poozcard (Mar 29, 2013)

Almost album






Resemble of gratrixianum


----------



## poozcard (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## poozcard (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## Trithor (Mar 29, 2013)

That ventral is too distinctive to confuse with gratixianums. The more I look at this thread, the more I want to find a flask of these!


----------



## poozcard (Mar 30, 2013)

Making flask of exul is very difficult
But we are trying


----------



## spb421 (Mar 30, 2013)

[My 'Tonya'(Paphiopedilum exul) in this year.


----------



## Trithor (Mar 30, 2013)

Trithor said:


> That ventral is too distinctive to confuse with gratixianums. The more I look at this thread, the more I want to find a flask of these!



Sorry, after reading other threads, I am no no longer convinced of anything, so please disregard my comments, I obviously have a great deal more to learn


----------



## poozcard (Apr 1, 2013)

Let's enjoy beauty of the variety


----------



## poozcard (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## poozcard (Apr 1, 2013)

[/IMG]


----------



## poozcard (Apr 1, 2013)

Last picture of the night
See how good the roots growing in soil


----------



## Leo Schordje (Apr 2, 2013)

amazing variety, and amazing roots. Healthy plants.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 2, 2013)

What kind of "soil" are we talking about here???


----------



## Trithor (Apr 2, 2013)

I need to be trying some of that soil! sometimes I think we try and change the natural gowing medium too much. I think, ... if my hands get dirty using my potting mix, then it is too decomposed?


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 2, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## raymond (Apr 2, 2013)

wow


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 3, 2013)

...got roots, alright!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 4, 2013)

OK, OK, I will get one!


----------



## Dido (Apr 4, 2013)

some of them make me thinking i should get one. 

is this a natural soil or which mix you are using


----------



## poozcard (Apr 12, 2013)

Dido said:


> some of them make me thinking i should get one.
> 
> is this a natural soil or which mix you are using



Styrofoam topped with Dried rain tree leaf soil


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 16, 2013)

Next time I see a rain tree I'm going to get some of that soil!:rollhappy:


----------

